# Martian Rover?



## Toyotageek (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys!

I'm a regular over on the Diecast forum, and decided to pop over here with a question.

*Does anyone know if there are any Mars rover type R/C vehicles available?* 
Something like Curiosity or some previous Mars rovers.


----------



## Toyotageek (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm, I guess the lack of replies means there isn't anything..... :lol:


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

I have not heard of any, but you may be able to convert an rc tank.


----------



## Toyotageek (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I prefer ready made as I'm lacking in the skills to make/convert my own.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I have not seen a dedicated vehicle.
The closest you will get is a crawler and then do what you can to model it to get the look you want.


----------



## Toyotageek (Aug 2, 2009)

DJ1978 said:


> I have not seen a dedicated vehicle.
> The closest you will get is a crawler and then do what you can to model it to get the look you want.


Thanks for the reply.

Looks like this will be a no-go for me  , 
unless someone makes and sells one. :tongue:


----------

